# Rd. 1 Game #4 Thread: Lakers at Rockets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>Game 4: 
#2 Los Angeles Lakers (2-1) @ #7 Houston Rockets (1-2)

Sunday, Apr. 25
1:30 pm 
at Rockets 
TV: ABC
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*






































vs. 







































Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

Rockets Bench:
Mark Jackson
Maurice Taylor 
Mike Wilks
Clarence Weatherspoon
Scott Padgett
Eric Piatkowski
Bostjan Nachbar 
Adrian Griffin 

Playoff Forum Series Thread

</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i can see a 1 or 2 point win, but not more than that


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> i can see a 1 or 2 point win, but not more than that


I cant even see that.. A 8 pt loss.. Lakers will go back to LA tied at 2 games


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i was being optimistic :sigh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Any word if Slava will be back? I dont understand why Phil used Walton on Mo Taylor instead of Cook.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Any word if Slava will be back? I dont understand why Phil used Walton on Mo Taylor instead of Cook.


I'm sure he will and I know why Cook wasnt in over Walton.. Phil was being Phil.. I think that explains it enough!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers win by 5.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Probably a Lakers win. They are usually great at bouncing back from playoff losses. Depends on health, though. Hopefully Malone and Shaq are OK.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

We will need this guy for the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh crap. This is a Sunday's afternoon game - and that too on road. 

Lakers have a bad history on afternoon games :no: - especially on Sundays. I don't even remember when was the last time Lakers won the Sunday afternoon game.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

With Payton getting more bench time and Fish and Kareem getting more playing time, this should be a win for the Lakers. Payton's jump shots have gone south, along with his defence.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

EDIT: Listed as 
Questionable for Game 4 at Houston (updated 04/24/2004)


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*I agree with Adande*

Lakers need quick results for credibility--Great article by JA Adande in the Times today. 

I am going to continue to put the reverse jinx on the Lakers like I did in game 2, and predict the Rockets to play better than the Lakers today and win the game. The LA D is still pretty bad, especially on the perimeter. The Rockets have better 3 ball shooters, and will have a big advantage again from behind the arc. Shaq won't get it done again, as he will be in foul trouble and/or miss too many fouls shots. Kobe will probably try to take over the game and struggle like he has done in most games vs. Houston this year.

And of course since I am predicting the Lakers to lose today, they will win with ease and make me look like a dope again. :yes: 

Great sports day. Sox at Yanks, LA at Hou, and FLYERS vs. Toronto.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Slava is playing im pretty sure because i saw him jumping around in his warmup gear. If he is thats a good sign


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i dont like the tempo of this game


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

There is defenetly something wrong with Payton. He is still struggling with his shot.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This Game Has Gotten Out Of Hand


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

This is the attitude the Lakers need to play with because i dont think they can win the series without an attitude like this. Steve Francis should have been given a technical for shoving Malone if Malone got one for talking smack to Nachbar


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> This Game Has Gotten Out Of Hand


I can't watch it, can you explain me why do you say this?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lakersalltheway</b>!
> This is the attitude the Lakers need to play with because i dont think they can win the series without an attitude like this. Steve Francis should have been given a technical for shoving Malone if Malone got one for talking smack to Nachbar


At least we are keeping it close.

Los Angeles 34, Houston 35
2nd Qtr - 4:42 in the clock

Malone seems to be shooting great.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

The reason he said the game is getting out of hand is Boston Nachbar went up for a dunk and got undercut by malone and Francis came over and shoved him and everyone got in everyones faces but no punches were thrown. Then Malone stole it ran down court and got fouled by nachbar and got up and went at him and got called for a technical. Its funny seeing that Malones jersey is ripped.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't watch it, can you explain me why do you say this?



cause fransis thought malone undercut Nocklut or what ever the his name is, the fransis shoved him and somehow Payton and Fransis got a tech, then on the next play at the lakers end Nocklut blocked malones shot and malone started to fallow him and got a T, 
What LATW said


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> What LATW said


Thanks  

I can imagine Malone doing this. :angel:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Anyone think Malone Should Get A New Jersey, 
No not the Garden State  :sigh:


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Yea he should but it shows he doesnt want to lose this game for anything.

Edit: They said he refused to wear a new one


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

IMO i think he should keep the same one


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That Was a Nice Block


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Devean George is stepping up this quarter if him and malone are hitting shots the Lakers will win because there leaing Malone open whenever Shaq touches the ball.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Payton despite his numbers is having a good game. Most of these shots he is missing are good shots he normally makes. I hope he keeps this agression up through out the playoffs.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Once Payton starts to ht some easy layups hell start making some jumpers


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Was A Decent Quater, Gotta Keep It Up Though


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Overtime Gives Me Heartburn


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow- Kobe really isnt connecting, he just split his free throws


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Wow- Kobe really isnt connecting, he just split his free throws


He's playing like a scrub. Then again, it shouldn't come as much of a surprise because he's done that often this season. He'd better come through in OT.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe lost this game for us. He's never passing or waiting too long to get rid of the ball. Shaq and Malone should've gotten the ball down the stretch. 

Inexcuseable. The Rockets could knock us out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Kobe lost this game for us.



:laugh: Sorry Kobe.:laugh: lol


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lol- if that wasnt irony i dont know what was.

PS- FISHER SHOT LIKE CRAP. He was like 0-7


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That Was Interesting, Can We Never Play like That Again, That Would Be Great


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Karl
:worship:


Oldest Player Ever to Score 30 in a Playoff game,


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Exactly, pure irony. That was hilarious.

CHOKE!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Karl Malone is the Man! :worship:

When his jersey ripped part, it got him even excited about the time. That is what role player are made of. 

Kobe didn't shot good at all. It's very average for him for two consecutive games. But then, down the stretch, he's the Man! 

Game 5 - Take it home fellas!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Lakers "mailed" it in today!*

Great game for the starters today for the most part, but the bench gave us almost nothing. The D is still bad, and Shaq is still missing FT, but it was a W. Only 11 shots for Shaq isn't a good sign that this team is really on track, but Malone was huge. Can he play this well against Duncan? GP played well too, hopefully his shots will start to fall.

It is nice that the Lakers are up 3-1, but this team still isn't showing me they can win the Championship. If they play like this against the Spurs it could be 0-4. Houston had a chance to win both game 1 & 4 and choked, the Spurs won't have that problem. We need to see a blow out victory on Wednesday just to give the Spurs something to think about. :yes:

Lets go Flyers!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:woot:

I still don't like the Lakers' perimeter defense, but it was better today than it has been. NO MORE DOUBLING ON YAO, he's not that good yet. Jimmy Jackson with 20 rebounds.....sad...

Time to close these guys out on Wednesday.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Overtime Gives Me Heartburn


ditto

Although the Lakers won it. They can't be playing this type of basketball when they face the Spurs. 

They need to rap it up on Wed so they can re-think stratigically against Tim Duncan. The Spurs worry me. 

I'm pretty sure Kobe will play Wed.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

The only reason Shaq did not get too many field goal attempts was because he was doubled teamed anytime he touched it. He got a lot more touches then game 3 though.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Lakers are always playing to the level of there competition, they need to bring it againts the Spurs though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

As someone said in another thread today, "The Rockets got Mal-Owned."


----------

